# Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki VS Bacillus thuringiensis Aizawai for wax moths



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like both of these do the same thing, just one is allot cheaper
Anyone have and experience using BT kurstaki for wax moths on comb

Lables
http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld4CM009.pdf

http://growerssolution.com/pdf/dipelpro_Label.pdf


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki VS Bacillus thuringiensis Aizawai for was moths*

From another thread:

"There are different strains (varieties) of Bt available that have been selected to control different specific insects. Bt-kurstaki (BTK) controls the European corn borer, tomato hornworms, fruit worms, cabbageworm, cabbage looper, spring and fall cankerworm, spruce budworm, and other caterpillar-like larvae. Bt-san diego (BTSD) controls early larvae of the Colorado potato beetle. Bt-israelensis (BTI) controls mosquitoes, black flies and fungus gnats.

Bacillus thuringiensis -aizawai is used exclusively for the control of wax moth larvae.

Thuricide is Bt-kurstaki, so it is the wrong strain. It is also in an emulifised pertrolium oil that you should NOT put on your comb. "


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki VS Bacillus thuringiensis Aizawai for was moths*

Thank You


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Bacillus thuringiensis kurstaki VS Bacillus thuringiensis Aizawai for was moths*

Thuricide has both products the BT and BTK. BT gooooood stuff!!!!!


----------

